# We have babies



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure just how many but we hear several little chicks under momma. She has been such a good nester, won't leave the nest but once or twice a day to poo and eat, and then RUN back to the eggs. Yesterday we started hearing the babies so daughter was able to get a short video of one of them coming out. Can hardly wait to see her take them off the nest so we know how many actually hatch. This is so exciting.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

For some reason I can't get the little video to work. Disappointing since it was so cute. Tried from my computer and photobucket and no go


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, bummer about the video not up-loading. Bet it was really cute! Congrat's on the new babies! Sounds like you have a great little mama hen.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can copy and paste the link from youtube in your message, instead of trying to post the video.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't have it on youtube. Maybe when I get home from taking hubby to doctor I'll try that. Thanks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new hatch. Can't wait to hear the full story.


----------

